# Mendelssohn - String Quartet 1 op.12 (SQ review)



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

To think that Mendelssohn wrote his Quartet in E-flat, opus 12 as a mere 16 year old is mind-blowing! This fabulous piece was his first published quartet, and is remarkable for its breadth, scope and dramatic effects.
The first movement is thought by some to be a farewell to Beethoven, who had died a year or so earlier and its delicate adagio gIves way, belatedly, to a darker theme (an almost pantomime villain that appears for his customary appearance). The anguished cry of the first violin, roughly 4 minutes in, needs to be just that. All great performances of this quartet need such passion in this lengthy movement.
The second elfin movement of this quartet has a 'tiptoeing' quality from those delicate pizzicatos (that must be very audible, for me). Its full of short bowing, plucked strings and intertwining ensemble that should dance and flow. The slow 3rd movement is a nice one but must be done with plenty of colour. In the turbulent finale (give it some welly for those first two chords, please!) Mendelssohn revisits melodies from the first movement in almost a nostalgic way which ends the quartet in spectacular style. As usual there have been over 50 recordings made of the op.12 (and many absolute crackers) so I've been quite selective. Here goes...

Recommended

Bartholdy
Bartok
Bergonzi
Melos
Asasello
Maggini
Ulbrich
New Zealand
Matangi
Fine Arts (1960)
Orlando
Juilliard (1999)
LaSalle
Sharon

*More recommended

Eder* - full of character and very nice 2nd movement
*Minguet* - highly capable and confident rather than revelatory but this is a fine, well-measured disc recorded in CPO's customary natural sound.
*Merel* - a sum of the parts recording that flowed deliciously. Nothing is outstanding but there's quality here in abundance.
*Cherubini* - delicately performed so beauty of tone is prized over all else. Can't fault the the ensemble but more heft would have been even more welcome.
*Aurora* - big moments are full, big-boned and vigorous but that can be a slight limitation especially if those pizzicatos are a tiny bit underplayed.
*Escher* - nothing wrong here but perhaps the Eschers don't get to the emotional heart of the op.12 even if their sound is spot-on
*Doric* - wide dynamic expression earmark this one and the finale is an unqualified success.
*Pacifica* - I gotta, say I was a tiny bit disappointed by the Pacificas here. This is still a very fine recording but I didn't think they hit their stride fully till the finale (which is excellent)
*Sine Nomine* - very live sounding recording which I liked. Has a very natural, organic feel to it.
*Amadeus* - this stereo 1969 RIAS recording (available on Audite) is just so convincing, beautifully recorded and characterful. It's spritely, hot, dynamic and very earthy. The presto is done particularly effectively
*Minetti* - I really like the sweet tone here in the slow movement and they really race out of the traps for the finale. Beautiful performance.
*Kapralova* - such a warm, glowing account with some absolutely gorgeous articulation and phrasing. Their sound felt totally convincing.
*Ysaye* - if you like an almost orchestral sense of ensemble then try this one out. There is lovely interplay in the 2nd movement and lots of forward momentum throughout.

*Hugely impressive

Schumann Quartet* - some ensembles have great intensity and killer tone and that's the Schumanns who bring real texture to the op.12. Clarity and depth of emotion in the slow movement and a barnstorming finale, especially, make this highly desirable.
*Gewandhaus* - graceful, cultured and lyrical is how I'd describe the Gewandhaus approach but it works incredibly successfully in this solid account.
*Parker* - wonderfully detailed and structurally superb performance. Excellent clean, crisp sound
*Alban Berg *- played in a very Beethovian style (a valid approach) the ABQ has the full measure of the score and deliver a highly satisfying and unique perspective imbued with a certain 'rightness'.
*Idomeo* - another youthful quartet on the Champs Hill box that play with a freshness and exuberance that was compelling. The finale is perfect, as is the sound.
*Leipziger* - I do have to sit back and marvel occasionally at some of the glorious individual playing within quartets I hear. Here the first violin is so effortless it gives you a warm glow as does this whole performance. I just wish that canzonetta had been a tad brisker.
*Tinalley* - the Tinalley and Mendelssohn are a match made in heaven. This is yet another example of their strong, vibrant interplay, wonderfully pleasing tone, excellent sound (love that cello, btw) and commitment.
*Mosaiques* - seriously cracking period performance with nice, raspy timbres but it's also expertly played.
*Emerson* - what a gutsy, bold reading full of real bravura and tight, punchy rhythms. The canzoneta dances and twirls impressively but that final Molto Allegro e vivace fairly explodes. Gripping and intense.
*Henschel* - rarely do this ensemble get things wrong and there's no missteps here. The slow movement is particularly eloquent.

*Top picks

Mandelring* - disciplined and powerful, aided by a stunning recorded sound. With such abherence to the score some ensembles are dull. Not the Mandelring. Don't believe me? Listen to how gloriously intertwined the players lines are in their finale, how they give a feeling of being totally 'at one'.

*Eroica* - the performance I was waiting for from the Eroicas. It's all here. Just check out that wonderful opening movement and the anguished cry from the first violin (about 4 minutes in) or the playful pizzicatos in the 2nd movement.

*Talich* - unsurprisingly the Talichs play with their customary elan and clear, sweet tone but what impresses most is the fact that they aren't afraid to dig in hard when needed. The finale is played with terrific bravado.

*Prazak* - throw in an excellent Quintet op.18 and you have a classic disc. Rarely has the first movement been played with the range of natural dynamics on show here. The first 5 minutes grabbed me and from then on it's all self-recommending and enthralling.

*Van Kuijk *- this 2022 release was late to the party but made an instant impact. The 2nd movement is a joy but this is all top class stuff in beautiful recorded sound.


----------

